# Jobs don't pay enough



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm never gonna get out of debt with my current salary of $14/hr. And yes I got a degree -__- and it didn't help much in finding a good job it actually just gave me more debt. Damn you biochemistry. I keep trying to figure out a way to start a business or supplement income but everything takes a lot of time, talent, etc. I'm willing to work hard but i do not have the skills or time to get them when Im working full-time everyday. Better jobs just aren't out there. And I doubt I'm ever going to be happy working for somebody else with people I'd rather not see everyday. Pretty much all work environments are hostile unless I choose who I work with and where I work.

Anyone found the secret to success in America yet outside of rich parents? lol


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Tofuescape said:


> Anyone found the secret to success in America yet outside of rich parents? lol


Biochemistry huh , sounds you like you have to be really smart to get a degree in of those . Having success without rich parents is really hard even outside America almost impossible unless you are some very intelligent extrovert which is really rare in my experience .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Time, perseverance and hard work are the secrets.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I don't care*

I wanna be volunteering

but tried. Doesn't happen. Must be wealthy to do that. Null equation.

I wanna do all the stuff I have experience in at lowest income possible

cos I've got nothing to do. If people moaning about their salary by boost my chances, but when I'm willing to go low, but people want people with a strong, hi-paid background.

Time for churn. Hourglass inversion - somewhere between 180º to 90º

co-ordinate inequality. Compromise. Relax strict enforcement. open the doors


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

You must really have a high debt then. That's not a bad salary and that's one dollar more an hour then I will be making in my new job. What are you working on by the way? I majored in Engineering and graduated last December but I haven't been able to get a job in my major. Although to be honest depression has taken it's toll on me and it has hindered me from applying to jobs as much as I should due to a lack of motivation. I had never worked before so it took me eight months to find a job which I will start this upcoming Monday. This job is not in my major though. I also have a debt but I am glad is minor and I own the government a little under $6500.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

@OneStarOneWish- Hope not to offend you but if that's you in the picture then you are beautiful.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

@Orellanal I owe about 45,000 with school debt, medical bills, and my debt to my grandfather. The problem isn't that I'm starting out with $14/hr the problem is that I'll be stuck at that for the rest of my life if I don't figure out a better job quick. Working as a pharm tech isn't a real career. And since you have to be likeable and or have rich parents to get anywhere I have no idea how to improve my income or at least get some job security. I thought you engineers were safe. I was kicking myself for not switching.Well, at least you will be able to find a better job. People in the sciences are fu*cke* without a PHD and all these damn requirements to get one are impossible. I can't use my current letter of rec. I have to have entirely new ones sent, programs want rec letters sent directly to their programs only at certain times. I have no money for grad school. I have to pay for a GRE. I only had a 3.0 GPA so I probably couldn't get into anything. I don't have time to work for free as a researcher. Not to mention if I don't cure myself of this health problem life is gonna be rough. And my parents are both sickly and not financially stable.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to life , where money doesn't grow on trees ,dreams don't come true and every thing you were told about getting good education is bull **** .


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

Tofuescape said:


> @Orellanal I owe about 45,000 with school debt, medical bills, and my debt to my grandfather. The problem isn't that I'm starting out with $14/hr the problem is that I'll be stuck at that for the rest of my life if I don't figure out a better job quick. Working as a pharm tech isn't a real career. And since you have to be likeable and or have rich parents to get anywhere I have no idea how to improve my income or at least get some job security. I thought you engineers were safe. I was kicking myself for not switching.Well, at least you will be able to find a better job. People in the sciences are fu*cke* without a PHD and all these damn requirements to get one are impossible. I can't use my current letter of rec. I have to have entirely new ones sent, programs want rec letters sent directly to their programs only at certain times. I have no money for grad school. I have to pay for a GRE. I only had a 3.0 GPA so I probably couldn't get into anything. I don't have time to work for free as a researcher. Not to mention if I don't cure myself of this health problem life is gonna be rough. And my parents are both sickly and not financially stable.


I pretty much messed up by not getting any internships in college and most Engineering jobs require experience. At least you made a 3.0. While I made close to a 3.2 in my major, most employers only care about the overall GPA in which I only made a 2.87. I never tried to get an internship because I always thought I wouldn't get it due to having less than a 3.0. I should have tried. Additionally I never worked during high school or college so I have no work experience at all which has made it difficult to find a job at all. I was also a first generation college graduate so my family cannot really help me get into my major either. Most of my money were Scholarships and Grants but I made low grades my first year so I lost one of them and thus ended up with about 6500 in debt. Due to my social anxiety I didn't network the way I was supposed to in college either. I am glad though that those retail stores rejected me or I would be miserable making minimum wage standing all day. You never know how any skill will actually help you land a job. I am Hispanic so I am bilingual and speak fluent Spanish in addition to English so I have managed to get a job as a Spanish Language Interpreter and I will be making $13/hr to start plus full medical benefits after three months, paid training and I will also be sitting in a desk in a cubicle with a computer and a phone which is better than standing all day making minimum wage at a fast food place or a store. I will be starting this upcoming Monday and looking forward to it. I hope your situation gets better and I wish you luck.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually if youre making 14$ an hour youre making more than much of the world. Americans dont realize what a rich country we live in and people making minimum wage are still getting more than the poor of other countries. Not that that is any excuse for the minimum wage to be so low, but what I am saying is you should focus on the fact that you make more than a lot of people. 

I used to get paid $14/hr at my old job and so many people I met were envious of me. Now I only make $10/hr and it feels like a lot less but if I had the choice I wouldnt go back to my old job cuz I hated that place.


----------



## nicetyy (Aug 8, 2016)

If you have to pay rent $14 is not enough to live off of. The living wage should be at least $20/hr because a 1 bedroo apartment in this area is over $1000/mnth.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Actually if youre making 14$ an hour youre making more than much of the world. Americans dont realize what a rich country we live in and people making minimum wage are still getting more than the poor of other countries. Not that that is any excuse for the minimum wage to be so low, but what I am saying is you should focus on the fact that you make more than a lot of people.
> 
> I used to get paid $14/hr at my old job and so many people I met were envious of me. Now I only make $10/hr and it feels like a lot less but if I had the choice I wouldnt go back to my old job cuz I hated that place.


You must have missed the part where I said I'm scared of being stuck at $14/hr for every my job is dead end.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Orellanal said:


> Tofuescape said:
> 
> 
> > @Orellanal I owe about 45,000 with school debt, medical bills, and my debt to my grandfather. The problem isn't that I'm starting out with $14/hr the problem is that I'll be stuck at that for the rest of my life if I don't figure out a better job quick. Working as a pharm tech isn't a real career. And since you have to be likeable and or have rich parents to get anywhere I have no idea how to improve my income or at least get some job security. I thought you engineers were safe. I was kicking myself for not switching.Well, at least you will be able to find a better job. People in the sciences are fu*cke* without a PHD and all these damn requirements to get one are impossible. I can't use my current letter of rec. I have to have entirely new ones sent, programs want rec letters sent directly to their programs only at certain times. I have no money for grad school. I have to pay for a GRE. I only had a 3.0 GPA so I probably couldn't get into anything. I don't have time to work for free as a researcher. Not to mention if I don't cure myself of this health problem life is gonna be rough. And my parents are both sickly and not financially stable.
> ...


Then you are like me. I am a minority also and a first generation college student. Unlike you I did a ton of unpaid research and it still didn't help me. I found out minorities with a college education have about the same chance of getting a job as a non minority out of high school. Guess who owns half the businesses and gives them over to their spoiled trust fund babies? Now I see why there were no black or Mexican kids in my science classes. We don't get anywhere without rich parents with connections.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Grog said:


> Welcome to life , where money doesn't grow on trees ,dreams don't come true and every thing you were told about getting good education is bull **** .


Preach.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ least it's not whinge . And it's not a preach it's more of a factual statement .


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Grog said:


> ^ least it's not whinge . And it's not a preach it's more of a factual statement .


Yes, I know. I'm agreeing with you. Chill.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Yes, I know. I'm agreeing with you. Chill.


Sorry I'm not meaning any thing , my wording today is short ( . Least I wasn't having a whinge lol . )


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

It's the same for most people in the U.S. The middle class became a minority segment last year. only 25% (of the workforce) make more than 50k now. Most of the wealth has migrated to the top 1% in the last 20 years. The economy is sustained on debt and printing fumes and the petrodollar. The EU could be the first part of the western world to hit the next greatest financial crisis.


----------



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear your struggle. I understand the not finding jobs thing. I keep applying for jobs that I would want to have and no luck for quite some time now. I can definitely understand that feeling of being stuck and trapped. I feel that way too. My husband has a biochem degree as well. Hasn't had luck finding jobs in his field because they want something ridiculous like 5+ years experience. Which isn't possible really if you went to school for 4+ years. Even if you get internships and other job experiences...it wouldn't equate to 5 years usually. So yea. It's tough!! so tough. for everyone I think. All I can say is don't lose hope. You have to keep pushing forward. Keep trying to grow in every way you can and eventually you'll get where you want to go. I wish you all the best of luck!!!! <3


----------

